# u/s guidance for  vascular access for cath



## BCSTACY (Jan 20, 2012)

My doctor wants to charge an ultrasound guidance for vascular access for caths now.  Can this be done and where would the documentation be for it.  Apparently the code is 76937.


----------



## Jess1125 (Jan 20, 2012)

I would say the work of getting the catheter into the vascular system is included and wouldn't be billed separately. 

"Cardiac catheterization is a diagnostic medical procedure which includes introduction, positioning and repositioning, when necessary, of catheter(s) within the vascular system, ..."

The above is out of CPT book.

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Jan 23, 2012)

BCSTACY said:


> My doctor wants to charge an ultrasound guidance for vascular access for caths now.  Can this be done and where would the documentation be for it.  Apparently the code is 76937.



You can charge for the U/S, if you have a description of the vessel scan for patiency, and that a hard copy imaged was saved either on a PACS system, or a hard copy image was placed in the chart.
HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## donnajrichmond (Jan 23, 2012)

BCSTACY said:


> My doctor wants to charge an ultrasound guidance for vascular access for caths now.  Can this be done and where would the documentation be for it.  Apparently the code is 76937.



There are no CCI edits prohibiting the use of 76937 when ultrasound guidance for vascular access is medically necessary.  Instructions at the beginning of the heart cath section do not say you can't code it for ultrasound guidance for the access. 

What you need to have documented is specified in the code description -


----------

